# The Vinegar Works, Stourport.Feb 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Vinegar Works, Stourport*

History taken from: Unlocking Stourport's Past

In 1882 the brewery was rebuilt three times bigger with plans to increase brewing capacity five times. it was the oldest brewery in the country and the only business in operation since the early days of Stourport.

It is said that 2000 tons of earth from the levelling of Worcester Castle mound were transported up the river for the brewery site at the mouth of the River Stour, a site on the flood plain. The brewing process required a plentiful supply of water and hence the location.

When you were walking in the area, particularly along the riverside the pungent smell of vinegar really hit you. 

1798 " Vinegar Manufactory" set up by Charles Swann and Hicken Bold Swann & Co
1876 Merger with J Tompson & Co, Birmingham
1879 Became The Birmingham Vinegar Brewery Company Incorporated
1898 Became The Birmingham Vinegar Brewery Company Limited ( The names " W D Holbrook & Co" and "Holbrook& Co" were used on products)
1900 Became Holbrooks Ltd (Head Offices: Ashted Row, Birmingham) use of "Swann" and "Tompson" labels ceased
1954 British Vinegars bought up the company Their marketing name was "Sarsons" (origin1794)
1979 Taken over by Nestle (British Head Office Croyden)
2000????? Factory closed down

A couple of pics from years gone by:











Soon after this pic was taken the vats below where dismantled...shame...






Visited solo i had a really lovely wander around here, the place is quite quirky in places, the first thing that hits you are the mass of beams and suspended wooden walk ways that are like a maze above your head..You can almost imagine all the workers scurrying aound them going about their jobs..The beautiful tall windows and ornate staircases here and there and remains of the huge circular holes where the vats once stood made for a really enjoyable splore...The floors to the top of the building are really spungy and in places fallen through..so tread carfully...i really wanted to go through one huge room to get to the watch tower but the three swimming pools arranged here and there to catch rain water and the grass and very springy floor with gaping holes got the better of me..!Il leave that to another maybe! 
Ok..on with the pics..


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 7, 2012)

Some nice features in there. Dug up many Holbrook bottles on Victorian tips, so good to see where they actually came from!


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 7, 2012)

Great stuff there Kitten.Some realy nice features remaining shame about the vats having gone 
Well wortha splore for sure .
keep them posts comeing,Big thumbs up

SK


----------



## highcannons (Feb 7, 2012)

Smart, suitably Dickensian on the 200th b'day! Thanks


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done indeed,nice find.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 7, 2012)

Good stuff mate - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 7, 2012)

Peely paint heaven! 
Beautiful report, and fantastic history too. I love the staircases all around the building too. Oh, and Kudos for doing it solo!


----------



## nelly (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice stuff and a very brave solo!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2012)

Good one!!!


----------



## smiler (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 10, 2012)

Great looking place! Real shame about the vats though but I guess dismantled is better than burned by vandals


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 12, 2012)

graet pics. Love those roof timbers.


----------

